# How thick and what is your mattress?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi All,

Whilst deciding what motorhome will be our fourth!. I am making some camper beds and need your help please?.

I have ordered 2 Froli 70x200 Systems.
I have the Timber...

But what thickness is your mattresses?
And what material are they ? (Memory/Reflex Foam/Sprung/ Mixture).

I don't want the mattresses to be too deep as I intend to roll and store them.

The Ones we had in Our La Strada Nova were very good, anyone got one of those?.

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just plain foam in most vans we had, thickness about 5.5"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours are sprung, very firm and we use amemory foam topper 

But they are fixed beds so sprung wouldn't be suitable for your needs

I suppose memory foam should roll up but I guess it would need to be thicker than a topper 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No way are you going to be able to roll up/fold a full memory foam mattress into anything approaching a size suitable to be stored away, likewise an internally sprung jobbie, so it's standard foam I would think (there are are of course different grades/qualities for upholstery foam)

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is a way to make it smaller if you have a vacuum to suck the air out of a large plastic bag, but if you put it in a small space and it gets a puncture, you'll never get it out again


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Everyone, I was thinking around 5"

TM

Like the Vacuum Bag Idea, we have those!.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if I put my tum in vacuum bag it'd get smaller?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Big Vacuum Required?

Any more measurements and mattress types please?

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Possibally take look at IKEA, although their sizes are different 

We refitted our hymer drop down bed from there
But again it didn't need to roll up

Who is sleeping in the beds ?. If it's kids then the thickness needed won't be the same

Sandra


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

We replaced ours in January with a 15cm Duvalite Golden Eclipse Mattress , amazingly comfortable , better than the one we paid £1200 for on our bed at home

http://www.duvalay.co.uk/


----------

